# ASX Announcement Text Alerts?



## CapnBirdseye (5 August 2009)

Anyone know if there is a text alert service available for ASX announcements?  I just want the heads-up on the announcement, not necessarily the content.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 August 2009)

Etrade does text alerts for anns plus numerous other reasons if one so wishes . under "smart alerts"


----------



## CapnBirdseye (5 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Etrade does text alerts for anns plus numerous other reasons if one so wishes . under "smart alerts"




Cheers Nun.  Maybe to time to ditch my Comsec account.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 August 2009)

CapnBirdseye said:


> Cheers Nun.  Maybe to time to ditch my Comsec account.





one would think commsec would have it available somewhere ... i got no idea , might pay to ring them


----------



## CapnBirdseye (5 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> one would think commsec would have it available somewhere ... i got no idea , might pay to ring them




Just called them.  They said they do not offer this servcies, but it's going in the the suggestion box on his next tea break.


----------

